# Super duper deal



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Or at least thats what my better half side when we came across Sentific Angler 8wt 9ft rods for $20 at Bass Pro in Spanish Fort. It seemed like a good rod and at that price who can complain? For some of you guys lurking but havent bite the bullet yet and bought a fly set up this what you should buy. Along with a Okuma reel from Dizzy Lizzy's and you will be set.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a hell of a deal. Thanks for sharing.


----------

